# Burnham Boiler not honoring Warrantee



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm a commercial GC by profession so my knowledge of residential equipment is limited. Here is the problem, I have a Burnham PV73WT-TBWR boiler at home and during a recent cleaning the tech pointed out a minor leak in the jacket. The unit was installed nine years ago and we are the original owners. The owner of the firm that installed it told me this is a common problem and that Burnham has not been honoring their warrantee with regards to this repair.

A Google search indicated that he was correct as many people were not very happy with Burnham. Apparently they will provide a new casting but not cover the labor. WTF!!! I reviewed my warrantee and the language is quite specific stating that they would, "repair or replace any defective units". No where does it mention that labor is not covered. And no where does it state that they would only provide payment after the original part had been shipped back to the factory for examination and evaluation.

Seems to me it would be far easier to replace the entire boiler rather than tear it down and rebuild it.

Before I launch a barrage of Nasty-Grams and write the State DCP how have any of you made out with Burnham regarding this issue.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

If you posted this 4 years ago, you could have kept the entire message, and only have changed "Burnham" to "Weil McClain". Something about those gasket channels that was never designed correctly. Tolerances were crappy, and you either pinched the gasket or cracked the iron.

I've done my share of leaker swap-outs. But Burnham was a good replacement. I'd raise a stink, if it were me.


----------



## Cummings (May 3, 2011)

*Burnham*

We had 20 v-series cast iron boilers almost all of which leaked and eventually had to be replaced.


----------



## BadgerBoilerMN (Sep 10, 2010)

Most appliance warranties do _not_ include labor charges, though nearly all HVAC appliance manufacturers offer extended warranties. I do _not_ usually recommend them, but they are available and even included with many of the new condensing boilers.

Your point on replacing the entire unit is well made and is often done depending on the manufacturer, his rep., your particular installer and his supplier.


----------



## Cummings (May 3, 2011)

*Poor Burnham longevity*

Our issue is they started leaking in less than 10 years and needed to be placed in less than 15. They should last 25 - 30 years minimum.


----------



## BadgerBoilerMN (Sep 10, 2010)

It is a point well taken and as stated earlier, it is not an issue exclusive to Burnham. This is where it pays to have a good distributor to back you up, as there is more influence by the truck load.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Cummings said:


> Our issue is they started leaking in less than 10 years and needed to be placed in less than 15. They should last 25 - 30 years minimum.


I still service Burnham Jubilee's from the 50 and 60's. So yes, cast iron boilers should easily last 30 years. But as the DOE forced min efficiency standards. Some manufacturers cut the cast thickness to much. And the customers are paying for that mistake.

However, the manufacturers weren't paid money to cover labor cost of installing a new section or boiler, so they aren't going to cover labor.

I'd be happy if I never saw another V7 or V8. But there are a lot of them still in and not leaking.


----------

